# Toledo, Ohio; New players wanted; D&D



## Opicana

I am the DM of an established D&D 3.5 group in Toledo, Ohio. We are seeking one or two additional members. Novices welcome. Please e-mail me at Opicana@yahoo.com, if you are interested and I can send along more complete details.
Thanks for reading,
Opi


----------

